# Random Questions



## rubyviewminis (Jan 1, 2013)

It's one of those late nights so I hope I make sense. I have 13 foaling and mare/ foal folders with threads and articles, that probably have the answers, or a search on the forums. But would like a place to address them all and it may help someone else.

1) What due date do most of you use for an average in order to say, my mare is due _____? 330, 340?

2) There are 3 veterinarians here I have been to, 2 that I trust completely. All are fairly experienced with minis now, lol because I have bought them all new trucks, I swear. I have asked all of them at least once about giving tetanus, or selenium injections at birth. I have lots of experience with injections but with arthritis and the thick skin of my little ones, I just have the vet give them spring vaccines now. Anyway, they have all told me no not to, it isn't necessary, and our area is deficient in selenium. So, who gives these shots, and why? My feed is a fortified balancer, so there is no lack of it for them.

3) This question really worries me. Since Missymama will be foaling in cold weather late March or maybe April, I wonder what I can do with our stall. It is one half of a former run in shelter, we made two stalls out of it because of our last surprise baby. So since it is outside the gate is solid on the lower half (of course) and completely enclosed otherwise. Should I attach a tarp or something else over the top opening for foaling and foal? I already deep bed, and will have enough foal blankets, is it necessary? I know it will snow or rain during that time.

I know I'll think of more tomorrow, thank you for any answers.


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jan 1, 2013)

Thanks Diane, lol I have the Missy's foaling thread (which I haven't found yet again) the little mare who had a laminitis episode. I sure appreciate your info. I used to always use Enrich 32 but they don't carry it on a regular basis. I got tired of starting them over on it all the time! But, a big but here, I have all horses on LMF Super Supplement (developed by the lady on safergrass.org and not only do they love it but all are doing so well on it. Missy has been doing excellent, her now unsoaked alfalfa is about 60% with Timothy cubes the other 40% and my vet wants her up to 3 lbs daily. Almost there with no problem. It has helped some that we got about 2 feet of snow over 5 days, and extreme cold for here highs of 20 and lows of up to -20. She and her 2 yr filly now have heavy blankets on because they were starting to lose weight, couldn't eat enough. beet pulp, pellets, supplements and lots of hay and cubes. So glad I don't have to have alfalfa all over the house now. My kitty would play in the tub and drag it all over. Thanks for the advice! I will have hubby rig a covering that can be held up unless needed.


----------



## JAX (Jan 1, 2013)

I usually use day 320 as the due date. Have only had three mares go over that with the longest being 351 days and the shortest being 306 days. Majority seem to fall on day 321 for me so far out of about 35 foals. But no telling of course as they love to keep us guessing!!


----------



## rubyviewminis (Jan 1, 2013)

Lol, her breeder said her first foal was day 342, and the second one was 6 weeks later than they thought she would foal which drove me insane for lack of sleep. I think that was a long gestation too since Jewel was so fat and her hooves so extra long when she was finally born.


----------

